# I Would Not Recommend Mods



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

This may not be suitable for all viewers, particularly those that ride in the TV of campers with questionable leaf springs!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=134

Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Jason,

How long did it take to drill out the steel used in the fix?

Glad everybody is o.k.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

You're right the pics are not for the weak of heart. I'm glad everyone is ok.

Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I suspect that the second leaf broke for some reason(Defective?) possibly awhile back. The added strain from the second leaf being broken caused the first leaf to give out. Which in turn caused the rear axle spring to fail as well.
Maybe an upgrade to heavier springs is in order.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

My friend that did the repair was almost to the point of furious, not because he was out there helping me fix my trailer, but because the spring seems so under sized for the job. I agree, the spring seems to small and not robust enough for the job. When they get replaced I am going to lobby hard for more Heavy Duty springs even if I have to come out of pocket for them.

Highlander,

The steel my friend brought was fairly easy to drill through. The spring steel was a different beast all together. We used a 1/2 in. bit and made it through the new steel but it couldn't budge the spring steel, so we went with a small pilot hole then slowly graduated up to the 1/2 in. bit. It took about 45 minutes to get the hole all the way through. PITA!!!!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! This is nasty.

Jason, I would make sure that these things get back to Keystone. Whatever the outcome in your case - and I hope it is positive - Keystone needs to look at the possibility of this not being an isolated incident.

If you do not get the kind of 'warm and fuzzies' from Keystone that you think this major safety issue demands, I would go straight to the NHTSA and/or the CPSC.

This really needs to be researched. Now!

Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jason:
i am at a lost for words (at least english)
i agree with what pdx doug stated. 
also the manufacturer of the springs needs to be held responsable too. 
the main thing is nobody was hurt.
good luck getting this resolved, you know everyone here is behind you on this one, that is what makes this forum so awesome, if just for moral support.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason
Those are nasty pics
Would have to agree with Doug
Keep us updated on the issue

Don


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Black Cloud (I mean Jason),

That 2nd leaf from the top was definitely the cause of the problem. You have one LUCKY family (and one heck of a friend). Just think of what MIGHT have happen if all of that turned loose at 60mph. If I were you, I believe I would get heavier duty springs AND upgrade to 15" tires with more load rating. Your trailer is a bit heavier than mine, but rest assured that I WILL be checking mine periodically also!

Thanks for sharing this and I'm glad you're all OK.

Sidewinder

PS --- you OFFICIALLY owe your friend MANY frosty adult beverages!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jason,
Must have been a real ordeal, glad everyone is OK.

This brings up a significant issue: was this a one-time incident caused by defective springs or an insufficient design? With the total number of road miles put on by this group and with no other reported incidents, I wonder if it is an isolated event. I, among many others I suspect, will be looking closely at my springs after seeing these pictures and hearing you story. Keystone very definitely needs to be notified by you and by the dealer that fixes the spring.

Keep us posted and hang in there. Best regards to your friend - a real friend to help out under poor circumstances!

BBB


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Know that whether these are Chinese springs or not, that leaf springs do occasionally break. I've seen it on domestic products before anyone ever dreamed of importing springs from China.

But also, on a vehicle that is not overloaded and is virtually new, leaf springs should not be breaking. At least if the springs are properly sized for the job that they are expected to do.

But if it's anything like the tire/wheel thing, the springs may not be adequate to support the larger Outbacks. I am referring to the same size tires and wheels being used on all Outback tow-behind TTs. While those tires/wheels are sized well enough for the smaller (lighter) trailers, they are very marginal IMHO for the larger trailers. When tires fail (as we have seen here) it seems to always be on the larger units. If Keystone is using the same size springs on all Outback tow-behinds, is it possible that they aren't adequate for the larger models?

As an example, take pickup trucks which also use leaf springs on their rear axles. You will not see 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton pickups using the same springs. Obviously, that's because of the greater loads that the 3/4 ton trucks carry. So, if the 21RS and the 28RSS do, in fact, use the same size springs, that would seem questionable. But I did say "if". Does anybody know?

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is a link that shows trailer springs. I believe that Keystone uses 1750 lb springs on all the various size Outback tow-behind trailers, with the exception of the Sydneys. 5'ers are also rated higher.

Based on my 27RSDS spring dimensions, I think it has the equivalent of the PR4B springs in the chart. (Outbacks use double eye springs, not the slipper spring style.) So, you can see that there are higher weight-rated springs with the same dimensions as the 1750 lb springs. They are available.

http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=ls

Bill


----------



## pierre (Sep 3, 2003)

1stTimeAround said:


> This may not be suitable for all viewers, particularly those that ride in the TV of campers with questionable leaf springs!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=134
> 
> ...


----------



## pierre (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry for my English
This append to me to , last sunday, pulling my 25 RSS at 55 m/h, the front leaf spring on the passager side brooke,

I had to get it replace , I notice that the smallest plate of the leaf spring that was broken was all rusty at the place it brooke , and the 2 other one were just broken fresh metal, I think this is the reason why it brake (2 blade in place off 3 .)

Can any one tell me : on the newer model 25rss from 2004 or 2005 is there only 3 plates or 4 plates on the leaf spring.

If the new model are 4 plates, i will modify mine, but if they are still 3 , I won't modify it , because may be they do it like this for the suspension not to be to strong for the traler ??? ( boncing on the hyway, etc..)

Are we only 2 that hat append with OUTBACK traler model 25 rss ?

Thank's I am waiting for your comment ...


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

The rust on the undercarrage, springs etc. has been a concern by a lot of outbackers berfore, including myself. I have always been wary of the suspension and the tires on these trailers because they are made in China. Sorry but the quality control is just not there. This is very serious business and Keystone needs to address it with a recall. When you buy something new off the line and it is already covered in rust something is very wrong......If someone gets injured or killed because of this I would think Keystone would have their __ in a real bind.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't understand why some trailers have a lot of rust and other's don't. I gave mine (2003) a looking over and there is virtually no rust underneath, just a few tiny spots here and there which I would expect. I wonder if there was a change in suppliers or something along the line.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Something that you should all know, at least those with AL-KO, springs, is that are warranteed for 2 years by AL-KO. AL-KO actually ended up paying half of the bill on my replacement springs, I guess because of the warranty they offer.

I would inspect and take it to the dealer as much as is needed. My springs and U-Bolts were covered in rust, particularly the U-Bolts. Fortunately, when the springs were just replaced they not only replaced the springs but also installed brand new hardware.

The new springs are also rated at 2250 pounds and are made of 360 gauge steel. The old springs were rated at 1650 pounds and made of 323 gauge steel.

So, with the replacement springs I picked up another 2400 pounds of support and a much stronger steel in the spring.

Jason


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Good going action I'm sure you will feel saver with higher rated springs.
Jan


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

gotta remember that most of your camping is on the beach which equals rust.
maybe think about hosing down the under side after the beach trips.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

His unit was less than a year old, nothing rusts that fast. A good pothole might have started the one leaf to break and then downhill from there. I am glad it was fixed and covered. Back to the beach Jason.

John


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> His unit was less than a year old, nothing rusts that fast. A good pothole might have started the one leaf to break and then downhill from there. I am glad it was fixed and covered. Back to the beach Jason.
> 
> John
> [snapback]52654[/snapback]​


John, I was not saying that the rust caused the broken spring. I think that was just a defect. I was just saying that the beach camping will speed up the surface rust on things and he may need to wash an prolly repaint a little more often than others.


----------



## pierre (Sep 3, 2003)

Can somebody tell me that on the 25 rss from 2004 or 2005 is there a 3 or 4 blade on the leaf spring ? 
my one a 2003 have 3
Thank's


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Pierre, My 2004 25rss has 3 springs and the silver tag on the axel states that they are rated for 2750 pounds. I am guessing but I think that means 1425 per side or tire depending on how you look at it but in any case it still adds up to 5500 pounds total. Hope this is the info you are looking for, Kirk.


----------

